# Aquaviva Kaiser Tournament Report



## TCAT (Oct 9, 2007)

Had the pleasure of fishing with Kevin McAuliffe, Adam Deuce, and Mason O'Daniel. Left the dock around 5PM on Friday for the spur for some swordin. Seas were dead flat and it was a beautiful ride! Cold beers, fried chicken, and calms seas...heaven!! 

Got to my spot, just a few miles north of the spur, just after dark. Put out the first sword bait and immediately my catfish bell starts ringing. Adam brings up a little sword in 5 minutes. Awesome. Thinking oh my god we’re going to mash em but that didn't happen as we didn't another bite. 

We had a ton of squid in the lights and even scooped a few up with the dip net. We had blast drinking and trying to catch flyer and squid in the lights. Cheap entertainment. Around midnight, blackfin showed up in the lights. Mason, the jigging king put a hurtin on them. He even managed a small yellowfin. 

Woke up just before daybreak and put out the spread. Headed west... It wasn't long and we found a nice push about 5-7 nm noth northwest of the spur. It was holding a few nice patties and the dolphin were thick. We shook off several super chickens and managed to put a few nice dolphin in the boat. 

Around noon we started to head north. Around 10-15miles north of the spur we find another small push with patties. We pass one patty and we see either a large white or small blue hanging underneath the patty. We spook him, but he comes back around and nails the short rigger right in the first wake. The bite was killer. Something happened with the rigger (it came apart) and the line broke. I was heartbroken. We later see the fish jumping like crazy trying to throw the hook. Disanto got a fist hand look at our epic failure. 

Made it back to the dock and ended up taking first place in the dolphin. Can't thank the big game club enough for putting on such a great little tournament memorializing such a fine bluewater fisherman (Kaiser). Having all the boats in radio range and listening to the banter on 68 had us laughing all day. Even the bluewater toucan could be heard squawking.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Awesome! Great report.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Nice job Keith! Great mixed bag of stuff there and epic conditions


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

nice haul!!


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

Glad y'all found some fish, nice report, great pics 👍


----------



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice job! (As always). Sorry about your marlin, but I did get a good show thanks to y'all. I enjoyed being out there fishing next to team "Aqua Viva!"


----------



## curtpcol (Sep 29, 2007)

Good Job !!!!


----------

